# Working mal pups due mid March



## Doug Kowalski (Aug 25, 2010)

This litter, due mid March, combines the best of Ot Vitosha (Ivan Balabanov) and Loups du Soleil (Michael Ellis) bloodlines The sire is Canaille du Ciel Rouge IPO 3, a Kain ot Vitosha son. Canaille has represented the US on several world teams. The dam is Viky du Loups du Soleil IPO 1 from Michael's much talked about, outstanding V litter. Viky is a large, 78 lb bitch with a masculine head. She was the the dog in white at the 2009 AWMA nationals, and earned her 1 at the 2010 nationals. her protection can be seen on you tube. She is a very high drive bitch that brings extreme attitude onto the protection field. Both dogs were selected for their intense, extremely hard, powerful, full mouth grips. Puppies available to serious working homes. Contact Doug at 419-930-7663 (EST)


----------

